# Ac130 vs Simplicity Regent



## tcwright (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

Please give me your comments on the above referenced machines.

The AC130 has the 23 hp,2 cyl,Briggs with 42" deck whereas the Regent has the 18 hp,1cyl, Kohler with38" deck. Everything else seems to be pretty much the same except for the rollers on the regent.

Locally the AC is 1849 and the Regent is 2149.

I mow approx. 3/4 to 1 acre twice weekly and my budget is 2-2500.

Thanking you in advance.

Tom


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have never used the AC though it looks like a nice tractor. Since it is new you will probably get a better deal than for an established name brand. Since they are both made and sold by Simplicity dealers I would test drive one and then check out the dealer for support. if both are good then go for it.

Just my .02


----------



## tcwright (Sep 9, 2009)

chrpmaster

Thanks very much for your comments.

Tom


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

The simplicity deck is better than the Chalmer deck. But AC has a 4 wheel steering model out as well for sharper cornering around shrubs.


----------



## tcwright (Sep 9, 2009)

Hydroguardian16

I had pretty much come to that conclusion and have decided to go with the Regent however I do like the Briggs twin on the AC.

TOM


----------

